# wireless e gestione connessioni

## Elbryan

salve.

stavo cercando un modo per gestire le connessioni wireless..

Attualmente uso wpa_supplicant con i driver della ipw3945 poiché in casa ho la wifi criptata in wpa-psk pairwise tkip.

All'università invece è in chiaro..

Nessun problema ad agganciarmi, però certo.. il sistema di crearsi una sezione network per ogni essid non è proprio fantastico..

In debian utilizzano networkmanager (un'applet gui che trovavo davvero utile e funzionale).

Gestiva essa tutto..

Nella precedente esperienza gentoo questa applet non funzionava a dovere, questa volta devo ancora provarla (non ho ancora un server xorg sul notebook al momento).

Voi, che mi consigliate di fare?

Gestire tutto da script? Usare qualche tool/applet gui funzionale?

Come fate la scansione degli AP e come vi connettete a nuove reti?

Ho questo dubbio da sempre ormai e non ho mai trovato una strada efficiente e veloce al contempo.

Thanks ^^

----------

## Josuke

fino a 5 minuti fa esatti facevo tutto da riga di comando o da file di configurazione manuali...ora ho visto la luce

http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager

di una comodità quasi fatidiosa:)

----------

## Elbryan

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> fino a 5 minuti fa esatti facevo tutto da riga di comando o da file di configurazione manuali...ora ho visto la luce
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager
> 
> di una comodità quasi fatidiosa:)

 

è quello che vorrei utilizzare pure io.. ora sto emergendo xorg .. domani gnome e poi proverò pure io questo tool..

E' fantastico!

Spero solo di non dover morire per configurarlo..

----------

## Josuke

ah per nulla....se segui il link che ho postato...in 3 passi hai fatto tutto e non devi configurare proprio nulla..ha del miracoloso

----------

## darkmanPPT

sarà anche in 3 passi...

premetto: io uso KDE.

ho seguito tutta la guida a dovere. 

 :Rolling Eyes:  mah, io non vedo alcuna applet! (né la posso caricare)

diciamo anche che non esiste alcun eseguibile chiamato "nm-applet"

idee??

altra cosa... forse ho una idea... io ho la flag "gnome" disabilitata. può essere questa la causa?

però, scusate.. ma allora.. kdenetworkmangar che cavolo serve? non è tipo "porting" per kde?

----------

## crisandbea

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> sarà anche in 3 passi...
> 
> premetto: io uso KDE.
> 
> ho seguito tutta la guida a dovere. 
> ...

 

come no?   installi : 

```
kde-misc/knetworkmanager
```

 ed ha come dipendenza 

```
net-misc/networkmanager
```

ricordo che prima di installare knetworkmanager, devi inserirlo in package.keywords. 

ciauz

----------

## Josuke

he purtroppo io uso gnome e l'applet mi parte automaticamente all'avvio di quest'ultimo ma nel link che ho postato dovrebbe spiegare come fare con kde

----------

## GabrieleB

grrr ... non compila  :Sad: 

```
   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include     -DWPA_SUPPLICANT_BIN=\"/sbin/wpa_supplicant\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DSBINDIR=\"/usr/sbin\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DLOCALSTATEDIR=\"/var\" -DNM_RUN_DIR=\"/var/run/NetworkManager\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DARP_DEBUG   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.Tpo" -c -o NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.o `test -f 'nm-device-802-3-ethernet.c' || echo './'`nm-device-802-3-ethernet.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.Tpo" ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

In file included from /usr/include/linux/mii.h:12,

                 from nm-device-802-3-ethernet.c:406:

/usr/include/linux/if.h:118: error: redefinition of ‘struct ifmap’

/usr/include/linux/if.h:154: error: redefinition of ‘struct ifreq’

/usr/include/linux/if.h:204: error: redefinition of ‘struct ifconf’

make[3]: *** [NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823 failed.

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> grrr ... non compila 
> 
> ```
>    -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include     -DWPA_SUPPLICANT_BIN=\"/sbin/wpa_supplicant\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DSBINDIR=\"/usr/sbin\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DLOCALSTATEDIR=\"/var\" -DNM_RUN_DIR=\"/var/run/NetworkManager\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DARP_DEBUG   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.Tpo" -c -o NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.o `test -f 'nm-device-802-3-ethernet.c' || echo './'`nm-device-802-3-ethernet.c; \
> 
> ...

 

io l'ho appena compilato   :Embarassed:   ,  posta qualche riga in più dell'errore  vediamo un pò.

ciauz

----------

## GabrieleB

ecco ... tutto quello che c'e' dopo il make conf ... non vogliatemene per la lunghezza.

```

Distribution targeting: gentoo

if this is not correct, please specifiy your distro with --with-distro=DISTRO

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823'

Making all in utils

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/utils'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnmutils_la-nm-utils.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnmutils_la-nm-utils.Tpo" -c -o libnmutils_la-nm-utils.lo `test -f 'nm-utils.c' || echo './'`nm-utils.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnmutils_la-nm-utils.Tpo" ".deps/libnmutils_la-nm-utils.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnmutils_la-nm-utils.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnmutils_la-nm-utils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnmutils_la-nm-utils.Tpo -c nm-utils.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnmutils_la-nm-utils.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnmutils_la-nm-utils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnmutils_la-nm-utils.Tpo -c nm-utils.c -o libnmutils_la-nm-utils.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe   -o libnmutils.la   libnmutils_la-nm-utils.lo

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libnmutils.a .libs/libnmutils_la-nm-utils.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libnmutils.a

creating libnmutils.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libnmutils.la && ln -s ../libnmutils.la libnmutils.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/utils'

Making all in libnm-util

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/libnm-util'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher.Tpo" -c -o libnm_util_la-cipher.lo `test -f 'cipher.c' || echo './'`cipher.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher.Tpo" ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher.Tpo -c cipher.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher.Tpo -c cipher.c -o libnm_util_la-cipher.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.Tpo" -c -o libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.lo `test -f 'cipher-wep-hex.c' || echo './'`cipher-wep-hex.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.Tpo" ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.Tpo -c cipher-wep-hex.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.Tpo -c cipher-wep-hex.c -o libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.Tpo" -c -o libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.lo `test -f 'cipher-wep-passphrase.c' || echo './'`cipher-wep-passphrase.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.Tpo" ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.Tpo -c cipher-wep-passphrase.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.Tpo -c cipher-wep-passphrase.c -o libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.Tpo" -c -o libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.lo `test -f 'cipher-wep-ascii.c' || echo './'`cipher-wep-ascii.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.Tpo" ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.Tpo -c cipher-wep-ascii.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.Tpo -c cipher-wep-ascii.c -o libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.Tpo" -c -o libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.lo `test -f 'cipher-wpa-psk-hex.c' || echo './'`cipher-wpa-psk-hex.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.Tpo" ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.Tpo -c cipher-wpa-psk-hex.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.Tpo -c cipher-wpa-psk-hex.c -o libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.Tpo" -c -o libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.lo `test -f 'cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.c' || echo './'`cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.Tpo" ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.Tpo -c cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.Tpo -c cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.c -o libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.Tpo" -c -o libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.lo `test -f 'dbus-helpers.c' || echo './'`dbus-helpers.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.Tpo" ".deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.Tpo -c dbus-helpers.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.Tpo -c dbus-helpers.c -o libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-sha1.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnm_util_la-sha1.Tpo" -c -o libnm_util_la-sha1.lo `test -f 'sha1.c' || echo './'`sha1.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-sha1.Tpo" ".deps/libnm_util_la-sha1.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-sha1.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-sha1.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-sha1.Tpo -c sha1.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_util_la-sha1.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-sha1.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-sha1.Tpo -c sha1.c -o libnm_util_la-sha1.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\"    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.Tpo" -c -o libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.lo `test -f 'dbus-method-dispatcher.c' || echo './'`dbus-method-dispatcher.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.Tpo" ".deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.Tpo -c dbus-method-dispatcher.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOME_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.Tpo -c dbus-method-dispatcher.c -o libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe   -o libnm-util.la -rpath /usr/lib -lglib-2.0   -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lgcrypt -lgpg-error libnm_util_la-cipher.lo libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.lo libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.lo libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.lo libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.lo libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.lo libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.lo libnm_util_la-sha1.lo libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.lo

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher.o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.o .libs/libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.o .libs/libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.o .libs/libnm_util_la-sha1.o .libs/libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.o  /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so /usr/lib/libgpg-error.so  -march=pentium-m -Wl,-soname -Wl,libnm-util.so.0 -o .libs/libnm-util.so.0.0.0

(cd .libs && rm -f libnm-util.so.0 && ln -s libnm-util.so.0.0.0 libnm-util.so.0)

(cd .libs && rm -f libnm-util.so && ln -s libnm-util.so.0.0.0 libnm-util.so)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libnm-util.a  libnm_util_la-cipher.o libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-hex.o libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-passphrase.o libnm_util_la-cipher-wep-ascii.o libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-hex.o libnm_util_la-cipher-wpa-psk-passphrase.o libnm_util_la-dbus-helpers.o libnm_util_la-sha1.o libnm_util_la-dbus-method-dispatcher.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libnm-util.a

creating libnm-util.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libnm-util.la && ln -s ../libnm-util.la libnm-util.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/libnm-util'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src'

Making all in named-manager

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src/named-manager'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DNM_PKGDATADIR=\"/usr/share/NetworkManager\" -DNM_LOCALSTATEDIR=\"/var\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.Tpo" -c -o libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.lo `test -f 'nm-named-manager.c' || echo './'`nm-named-manager.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.Tpo" ".deps/libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DNM_PKGDATADIR=\"/usr/share/NetworkManager\" -DNM_LOCALSTATEDIR=\"/var\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.Tpo -c nm-named-manager.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DNM_PKGDATADIR=\"/usr/share/NetworkManager\" -DNM_LOCALSTATEDIR=\"/var\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.Tpo -c nm-named-manager.c -o libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe   -o libnamed-manager.la   libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.lo -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -pthread -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libnamed-manager.a .libs/libnamed_manager_la-nm-named-manager.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libnamed-manager.a

creating libnamed-manager.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libnamed-manager.la && ln -s ../libnamed-manager.la libnamed-manager.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src/named-manager'

Making all in vpn-manager

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src/vpn-manager'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\"   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.Tpo" -c -o libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.lo `test -f 'nm-dbus-vpn.c' || echo './'`nm-dbus-vpn.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.Tpo" ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.Tpo -c nm-dbus-vpn.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.Tpo -c nm-dbus-vpn.c -o libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\"   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.Tpo" -c -o libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.lo `test -f 'nm-vpn-connection.c' || echo './'`nm-vpn-connection.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.Tpo" ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.Tpo -c nm-vpn-connection.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.Tpo -c nm-vpn-connection.c -o libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\"   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.Tpo" -c -o libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.lo `test -f 'nm-vpn-manager.c' || echo './'`nm-vpn-manager.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.Tpo" ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.Tpo -c nm-vpn-manager.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.Tpo -c nm-vpn-manager.c -o libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\"   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.Tpo" -c -o libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.lo `test -f 'nm-vpn-service.c' || echo './'`nm-vpn-service.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.Tpo" ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.Tpo -c nm-vpn-service.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.Tpo -c nm-vpn-service.c -o libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\"   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.Tpo" -c -o libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.lo `test -f 'nm-vpn-act-request.c' || echo './'`nm-vpn-act-request.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.Tpo" ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.Tpo -c nm-vpn-act-request.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.Tpo -c nm-vpn-act-request.c -o libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe   -o libvpn-manager.la   libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.lo libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.lo libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.lo libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.lo libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.lo -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -pthread -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libvpn-manager.a .libs/libvpn_manager_la-nm-dbus-vpn.o .libs/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-connection.o .libs/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-manager.o .libs/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-service.o .libs/libvpn_manager_la-nm-vpn-act-request.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libvpn-manager.a

creating libvpn-manager.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libvpn-manager.la && ln -s ../libvpn-manager.la libvpn-manager.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src/vpn-manager'

Making all in dhcp-manager

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src/dhcp-manager'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\"   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.Tpo" -c -o libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.lo `test -f 'nm-dhcp-manager.c' || echo './'`nm-dhcp-manager.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.Tpo" ".deps/libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.Tpo -c nm-dhcp-manager.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/named-manager -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.Tpo -c nm-dhcp-manager.c -o libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe   -o libdhcp-manager.la   libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.lo -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -pthread -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libdhcp-manager.a .libs/libdhcp_manager_la-nm-dhcp-manager.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libdhcp-manager.a

creating libdhcp-manager.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libdhcp-manager.la && ln -s ../libdhcp-manager.la libdhcp-manager.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src/dhcp-manager'

Making all in backends

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src/backends'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/vpn-manager -I../../src/named-manager -I../../libnm-util -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\"   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.Tpo" -c -o libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.lo `test -f 'NetworkManagerGentoo.c' || echo './'`NetworkManagerGentoo.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.Tpo" ".deps/libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/vpn-manager -I../../src/named-manager -I../../libnm-util -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.Tpo -c NetworkManagerGentoo.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.o

NetworkManagerGentoo.c: In function 'nm_system_device_get_system_config':

NetworkManagerGentoo.c:681: warning: format '%s' expects type 'char *', but argument 6 has type 'gpointer'

NetworkManagerGentoo.c:707: warning: format '%s' expects type 'char *', but argument 6 has type 'gpointer'

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/vpn-manager -I../../src/named-manager -I../../libnm-util -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.Tpo -c NetworkManagerGentoo.c -o libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/vpn-manager -I../../src/named-manager -I../../libnm-util -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include   -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\"   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnmbackend_la-shvar.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libnmbackend_la-shvar.Tpo" -c -o libnmbackend_la-shvar.lo `test -f 'shvar.c' || echo './'`shvar.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libnmbackend_la-shvar.Tpo" ".deps/libnmbackend_la-shvar.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libnmbackend_la-shvar.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/vpn-manager -I../../src/named-manager -I../../libnm-util -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnmbackend_la-shvar.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnmbackend_la-shvar.Tpo -c shvar.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libnmbackend_la-shvar.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../utils -I../../src -I../../src/vpn-manager -I../../src/named-manager -I../../libnm-util -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -g -Wall -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT libnmbackend_la-shvar.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libnmbackend_la-shvar.Tpo -c shvar.c -o libnmbackend_la-shvar.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe   -o libnmbackend.la     libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.lo libnmbackend_la-shvar.lo    -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -pthread -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libnmbackend.a .libs/libnmbackend_la-NetworkManagerGentoo.o .libs/libnmbackend_la-shvar.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libnmbackend.a

creating libnmbackend.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libnmbackend.la && ln -s ../libnmbackend.la libnmbackend.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src/backends'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I../src/named-manager -I../src/vpn-manager -I../src/dhcp-manager -I../utils -I../libnm-util -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DSBINDIR=\"/usr/sbin\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DLOCALSTATEDIR=\"/var\"   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT nm_crash_logger-nm-crash-logger.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/nm_crash_logger-nm-crash-logger.Tpo" -c -o nm_crash_logger-nm-crash-logger.o `test -f 'nm-crash-logger.c' || echo './'`nm-crash-logger.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/nm_crash_logger-nm-crash-logger.Tpo" ".deps/nm_crash_logger-nm-crash-logger.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/nm_crash_logger-nm-crash-logger.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe   -o nm-crash-logger  nm_crash_logger-nm-crash-logger.o -pthread -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -o nm-crash-logger nm_crash_logger-nm-crash-logger.o -pthread  /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so

glib-genmarshal --prefix=nm_marshal ./nm-marshal.list --header > xgen-gmh \

        && (cmp -s xgen-gmh nm-marshal.h || cp xgen-gmh nm-marshal.h) \

        && rm -f xgen-gmh xgen-gmh~

glib-genmarshal --prefix=nm_marshal ./nm-marshal.list --body > xgen-gmc \

        && cp xgen-gmc nm-marshal.c \

        && rm -f xgen-gmc xgen-gmc~

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I../src/named-manager -I../src/vpn-manager -I../src/dhcp-manager -I../utils -I../libnm-util -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include     -DWPA_SUPPLICANT_BIN=\"/sbin/wpa_supplicant\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DSBINDIR=\"/usr/sbin\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DLOCALSTATEDIR=\"/var\" -DNM_RUN_DIR=\"/var/run/NetworkManager\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DARP_DEBUG   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT NetworkManager-nm-device.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device.Tpo" -c -o NetworkManager-nm-device.o `test -f 'nm-device.c' || echo './'`nm-device.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device.Tpo" ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../include -I../src/named-manager -I../src/vpn-manager -I../src/dhcp-manager -I../utils -I../libnm-util -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_VERSION_MAJOR=1 -DDBUS_VERSION_MINOR=0 -DDBUS_VERSION_MICRO=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include     -DWPA_SUPPLICANT_BIN=\"/sbin/wpa_supplicant\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DBINDIR=\"/usr/bin\" -DSBINDIR=\"/usr/sbin\" -DLIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/libexec\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DLOCALSTATEDIR=\"/var\" -DNM_RUN_DIR=\"/var/run/NetworkManager\" -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DARP_DEBUG   -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -MT NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.Tpo" -c -o NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.o `test -f 'nm-device-802-3-ethernet.c' || echo './'`nm-device-802-3-ethernet.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.Tpo" ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

In file included from /usr/include/linux/mii.h:12,

                 from nm-device-802-3-ethernet.c:406:

/usr/include/linux/if.h:118: error: redefinition of ‘struct ifmap’

/usr/include/linux/if.h:154: error: redefinition of ‘struct ifreq’

/usr/include/linux/if.h:204: error: redefinition of ‘struct ifconf’

make[3]: *** [NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 *

 * compile failure

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823:

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 *

 * compile failure

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## darkmanPPT

rispondo a crisbandea

allora

certamente!! io ho installato

```
emerge kdenetworkmanager
```

tutto apposto.

ma poi l'applet come la carico?  :Rolling Eyes: 

io non vedo assolutamente nulla e dal pannello di kde di caricamento applet non esiste!

come hai fatto tu a caricarla?

----------

## crisandbea

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> rispondo a crisbandea
> 
> allora
> 
> certamente!! io ho installato
> ...

 

menù 

```
kde-->Internet-->Knetworkmanager
```

dopo avviato vai sull'icona in basso vicino l'orologio,

```
 tasto destro, opzioni -->cofigura -->avvia knetworkmanager automaticamente...
```

ciauz

----------

## noice

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> grrr ... non compila 
> 
> 

 

guarda qui

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

grazie crisbandea!

ooops.. era più semplice del previsto!

 :Very Happy: 

---------------

però la guida è sbagliata!

mi dice di cancellare i file

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

(e altri file di configurazione)

però a me servono. se li cancello non riesco a far partire la scheda wireless!!!

----------

## GabrieleB

@noice: ma io sto provando proprio con quella consigliata.

----------

## noice

quello che volevo farti notare è che un developer ha detto che se aveva problemi anche con quella stabile era il caso di aprire un bug report

----------

## crisandbea

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>     
> 
>     
> 
> grazie crisbandea!
> ...

 

devi solo togliere dal runlevel di default i due init script relativi ad eth1 ed eth0, senza eliminare nulla, poichè come giustamente dici, ti possono servire in altre circostanze.

ciao

----------

## Elbryan

A me brodola dello schifo all'init.. posso far in modo che faccia finta di nulla? (tanto poi dopo va tutto  :Razz: )

----------

## devilheart

ma questo netwokmanager gestisce anche reti senza dhcp?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ma questo netwokmanager gestisce anche reti senza dhcp?

 

Non ho mai provato ma in teoria dovrebbe!

----------

## Laux

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> ecco ... tutto quello che c'e' dopo il make conf ... non vogliatemene per la lunghezza.
> 
> ```
> 
> make[3]: *** [NetworkManager-nm-device-802-3-ethernet.o] Error 1
> ...

 

Con ogni probabilità devi usare la flag "gnome" per poter compilare il pacchetto, cosa che è consigliata nella guida.  :Wink: 

Ora ci sto provando io, vedremo cosa succede...

... stesso errore di prima. Una curiosità: se volessi togliere i pacchetti precedentemente installati per via delle dipendenze?   :Confused: 

----------

## noice

 *Laux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... stesso errore di prima. Una curiosità: se volessi togliere i pacchetti precedentemente installati per via delle dipendenze?  

 

```
emerge --depclean -p
```

cosi vedi i pacchetti che vuole unmergere e poi

```
emerge --depclean
```

 per rimuoverli

----------

## Tigerwalk

Stesso errore di GabrieleB. Ho risolto installando i linux-headers-2.6.21 e ridando l'emerge!

EDIT: ho messo l'applet in automatico all'avvio, ho dato rc-update del eth1 default ma quando vado sull'iconcina di knetworkmanager, mi dice che NetworkManager non è in esecuzione! C'è da fare qualche altra cosa, ma non so quale  :Embarassed: 

EDIT: mi rispondo da solo, rc-update add NetworkManager default

----------

## GabrieleB

io invece sono passato da 2.6.18-suspend2-r1 a 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 ma il problema permane.

----------

## Cazzantonio

visto che siamo in tema, c'è nulla di simile a network manager per xfce?

----------

## Josuke

da quel che ho capito networkmanager è indipendente dal wm

----------

## Elbryan

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> visto che siamo in tema, c'è nulla di simile a network manager per xfce?

 

riporto da QUI

```

Carthik - You can use NetworkManager just fine under Xfce.

Make sure you select under the Startup prefs/Advanced options to start Gnome services (you need this for the gnome-keyring-manager that NetworkManager uses to store WEP keys),

then just run 'nm-applet' and it should appear in the systray in your panel (If you addded one) or the taskbar.

Works fine here.

```

----------

## Onip

@Cazzantonio

```

* xfce-extra/pynetworkmanager

     Available versions:  ~0.3-r1 {doc}

     Homepage:            http://www.tfd.chalmers.se/~mk0foma/pyNetworkManager

     Description:         Xfce4 Panel Plugin that connects to NetworkManager through DBUS.

```

Però io uso gnome e non so quanto bene funzioni

----------

## Laux

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Stesso errore di GabrieleB. Ho risolto installando i linux-headers-2.6.21 e ridando l'emerge!
> 
> 

 

Idem!   :Wink: 

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: mi rispondo da solo, rc-update add NetworkManager default

 

Rendere le cose complesse è semplicissimo.....   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```
# rc-update add net-misc/networkmanager default 

 * rc-update: '/etc/init.d/net-misc/networkmanager' not found; aborting
```

Dove ho sbagliato?   :Confused: 

Aggiungo che come da guida ho esegiuto il downgrade di dhcp alla ver 3.0.6....

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Laux wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   Stesso errore di GabrieleB. Ho risolto installando i linux-headers-2.6.21 e ridando l'emerge!
> 
>  
> 
> Idem!  
> ...

 

```
rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

hai ragione, rendere le cose complesse è semplice. Basta che scrivevi come avevo scritto io.........  :Cool: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *Laux wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   Stesso errore di GabrieleB. Ho risolto installando i linux-headers-2.6.21 e ridando l'emerge!
> 
>  
> 
> Idem!  
> ...

 

tralaltro non è /etc/init.d/net-misc/networkmanager è /etc/init.d/NetworkManager  :Razz: 

Però quando usi rc-update la directory dove va a controllare gli init è la /etc/init.d

Niente sottodirectory  :Smile: 

----------

## Laux

Tiger: avevi perfettamente ragione  :Wink: 

Ora mi funziona tutto: all'avvio del portatile mi ha fatto uno schifo sullo schermo ma poi va alla grande! Ottimo tool direi.

Ovviamente ho dato un 

```
emerge knetworkmanager
```

 per gestire la cosa da KDE ed anche la gui è carina  :Smile: 

Prima lavoravo di script con wpa_supplicant: ne avevo uno per ogni rete wireless a cui mi collego di solito ed all'avvio ero costretto a lanciare il relativo script che prevedeva la configurazione di wpa_supplicant ed il dhcpcd, kwifimanager mi teneva informato sotto kde... che stress ogni volta   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

una domanda, l'unica cosa fastidiosa di questo programma è che (almeno in gnome) ogni volta che si collega bisogna inserire la password....qui: http://appuntiubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/fanculizzare-il-portachiavi-del-network-manager/

è proposta una soluzione, ma non sembra funzionare..voi che ne dite?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> una domanda, l'unica cosa fastidiosa di questo programma è che (almeno in gnome) ogni volta che si collega bisogna inserire la password....qui: http://appuntiubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/fanculizzare-il-portachiavi-del-network-manager/
> 
> è proposta una soluzione, ma non sembra funzionare..voi che ne dite?

 

Io uso kde e nella configurazione di knetworkmanager ho settato "salva la chiave in kwallett" che è il portafoglio di kde. Quando si è aperto la prima volta ho premuto INVIO due volte, senza immettere la password ed alla domanda se permettere sempre ho scelto di si. Adesso appena accendo il computer, è già connesso e non devo immettere nessuna password!

----------

## Laux

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   una domanda, l'unica cosa fastidiosa di questo programma è che (almeno in gnome) ogni volta che si collega bisogna inserire la password....qui: http://appuntiubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/fanculizzare-il-portachiavi-del-network-manager/
> 
> è proposta una soluzione, ma non sembra funzionare..voi che ne dite? 
> 
> Io uso kde e nella configurazione di knetworkmanager ho settato "salva la chiave in kwallett" che è il portafoglio di kde. Quando si è aperto la prima volta ho premuto INVIO due volte, senza immettere la password ed alla domanda se permettere sempre ho scelto di si. Adesso appena accendo il computer, è già connesso e non devo immettere nessuna password!

 

Quoto pienamente!

----------

## Josuke

purtroppo in gnome non è così...il gestore delle chiavi del sistema ogni volta richiede la password per poter accedere al database delle chiavi...non è prevista la possibilità di evitare l'inserimento della pass...almeno non visivamente, il sito che ho spedito è un trick per aggirare il problema...ma a me non funziona, qualcuno lo ha provato?

----------

## Laux

Rettifico a quanto quotato in precedenza specificando che l'unica cosa che devo fare è attivare il kdewallet con la password relativa poichè ho scelto di non usarla in automatico, per il resto è tutto ok.

In effetti avere la pwd del kdewallet automatica permette a chiunque di utilizzare le mie password nel caso in cui lasci il portatile per qualche istante..... (non mi va di bloccar la sessione per andare al wc  :Wink:  )

----------

## Elbryan

mah secondo me è una cazzata :S

Potrebbe salvare la password su richiesta.. fine.

Se si potesse fare in modo che il mio utente potesse accedere alla password senza dover inserire quella del keyring sarebbe fantastico.

----------

## Josuke

hai provato quel link che ho postato?

----------

## Elbryan

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> hai provato quel link che ho postato?

 

non è un sistema che mi interessa..

----------

## Josuke

con gnome e per ora non ce ne sono altri sorry

tornando al discorso di prima qualcuno sotto gentoo ha provato il sistema del link?

----------

## Onip

@Josuke

Qui è scritto come ho "risolto" io. Praticamente si tratta di installare pam_keyring con la patch nel bug e cambiare i file indicati come descritto.

----------

